# What do you do in a furry con?



## Kiva (May 10, 2010)

Since, I'm pretty far from one and probably won't be able to go to one till I'm on my own... >_>. What do you actually do in a convention? I feel like I'm missing out.


----------



## OggyWolf (May 11, 2010)

Fur cons vary by location. You usually can do anything from join in art jams, to go to dances and even meet furs from all over the world. Cons are a great place to meet people and have a blast. Hit youtube, and type in con names.


----------



## Piru (May 19, 2010)

Yeah, though I'm sure they vary, most of the time they're just hotbeds of randomness.  I mean, generally there are a ton of events/panels scheduled, but most of the time people are just hanging out.  I guess that's what matters most, anyways.


----------



## Danale (May 20, 2010)

YOU YAFF!!!

Nah like other people said, it's mostly a hang-out. It feels like being at a Halloween party. 

What you do largely depends on who you are within the fandom. I like to draw, so I spend the bulk of my time in the Artist Alley, or afterwards I'll hang out in the lobby with my art supplies. There's sort of an open feeling with conventions where random people will come up and start talking to you; There's a lot of friendliness. At times it's annoying, but 90% of the time it's just fun to talk to people who are all about self-expression.

There is usually some person or a group of people who go around with some goofy skit. At FCN there was a guy in a bunny costume with a sound system attached to his back who was playing hits from the 80s. There was also a guy in a trench coat who went around 'flashing' people, but really he was just selling candy and food hidden in his coat.  Stuff like that.

Think back to high school when you and your friends hung out at the mall and bought shirts and trinkets that matched your personality; It's like that. A bunch of goth/emo/furry kids hanging out and shopping for art and furry stuff.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (May 21, 2010)

Attend the panels which appeal to you.

Suit up and wander the halls.

Participate in the fursuit games.

Attend a photoshoot.

Make friends.

Photograph the fursuiters.

Participate in a furpile.

Meet the Guests Of Honor.

Cruise Artist's Alley and Dealer's Den.

Attend a Rave/Dance Party.

Buy stuff.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 21, 2010)

No idea. I had a pseudo-vision last night as I was falling asleep that I went to a con. It was just a bunch of people wearing character badges, a few fursuiters, and lots of small booths.


----------



## Slyck (May 22, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> *No idea*. I had some groovy chemicals last night as I was falling asleep that I went to a con. It was just a bunch of people wearing character badges, a few fursuiters, and lots of *manboobs*.



Fix'd


----------



## Drusnick (May 22, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Fix'd


XD


----------



## Stahi (May 24, 2010)

I work.    At Anthrocon, anyway.  When it comes to other conventions I typically just hang out unless there's a panel which interests me.


----------



## GraemeLion (May 24, 2010)

I work, buy stuff, and talk to friends.  Play some board games, some poker, and host/crash a room party or two. It's really no different than a science fiction convention.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 24, 2010)

Shop, socialize, dance, draw, lots of room parties! Although, most conventions discriminate against room parties (it's the hotels that do it -vs- the con staff, really) so be sure to call them "social gatherings". =P

FAU's a bit different than most cons. We focus on a lot of live music events at night, bringing in bands from the area, so you're coming into Jersey and seeing a lot of local indie talent. It's a fun flavor for FAU. It's a con and rock show in one.


----------



## Kanic (May 26, 2010)

Well, what you do is really subjective. There really is no set thing you HAVE to do at a con.  My first con ended up being me just enjoying the panels. However, now that I have a lot of contacts, I go because it's a nightlife/party atmosphere, and because I get to hang out and see friends I don't get to or haven't seen in some time.

Cons are what you make of them :3


----------



## CrazyLee (May 26, 2010)

One giant orgy.


----------

